# New Outback Here! Excellent Dealer Experience!



## outbackin (Sep 30, 2006)

Hi everyone! We just took delivery of our new Outback Sydney Edition 31FQBHS! We love it! (I think I love it more and more every day LOL!) Anyhow, I just found this site courtesy of RV.net and thought I would come aboard!!!

We live in N.C. and we searched AND searched the internet for the best price. We found Lakeshore, and were about to seal the deal, and a friend of ours told us about a dealer in Ohio...Holman Motors! They blew Lakeshore's prices out of the water! Our salesmen's name was Eddie Holmberg and he was great! He knew his stuff, was so proactive, and on top of things at all times. If we needed him, from day one, we had his personal cell phone number to call him and we always felt like we were taken care of.









I told him I would send business his way and I found this place so I am going to recommend him and the dealership as a thank you since he took such good care of us! We didn't know they were there and we want everyone to know! IF you are looking for a new Outback, in stock or order, you won't be dissatisfied with the dealership or Eddie as a salesman. First trip planned for October 6th!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
















SO, here you go! (this is the information on his card)

Eddie Holmberg
Holman RV
(Cincinnati, Ohio Area)
513-943-3130 Direct Desk Line
513-374-6069 Cell
[email protected] 

Good luck and I think everyone should own an Outback!

BYE!







(I love these smilie guys!)


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome







, we are sure glad you found us

I LOVE your choice of floorplans









John


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Angie









Welcom to the fourm and congrats on the new outback. Their is a lot of good info here and great people.

Angelo


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site and congrads on the new Outback.

I am glad you had a great experence with your purchase.

Gary


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Angie!









Congrats on your beautiful new Sydney and Welcome to Outbackers!
Glad to hear you had such a great buying experience...You're one of the lucky ones








Post often and Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Angie,

Congrats on your new 5er! That's a great looking Outback!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## outbackin (Sep 30, 2006)

Looking forward to our trip this weekend! Will keep everyone posted and get some pictures eventually









These smilie guys are great!


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

hi angie, 
welcome to outbackers.
hope all your trips are great.
you are so close to the southeastern outbackers....
you need to book a trip at one of our rallys.
we have one more late october.
and a MEGA RALLY in destin fl next june for a week. 25 familys so far...
need any info just email me.
thanks, campingnut18


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome aboard! Congrats on your new 5ver! Looking forward to seeing you guys at a rally very soon! Congats!
Eric


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Welcome and cogratulations 
Happy Travels
Hasppy Camping

Willie


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, Angie!*








Congratulations on that new Outback! That one is a beauty!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome!!

Glad you found us! Congrats on getting a great trailer. Outbacks are the best!


----------



## TexasCamper06 (Oct 2, 2006)

Congratulations on your new Outback...We have a new wone too, ours is the 31RQS Sydney Edition. I too love our floorplan and the trailer in general. Best of Luck to you and yours and HAPPY CAMPING!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## outbackin (Sep 30, 2006)

RizFam said:


>


Took her out for the first time this weekend! The weather was beautiful! We had a great time, dealer PDI was fantastic, no problems with the camper! We are so stoked that we bought the camper...yay to us lol.

Don't know if we will get to break her out again before we winterize the camper...but we had fun this past weekend!

Happy Camping!


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Glad you had a great time








Happy Traveling

willie


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Angie, Congratulations on a great maiden voyage!








Just the first of many wonderful memories to come!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Welcome Angie! We are new also--just purchased a 29FBHS and are so excited to take it out! We are hoping to make it to a rally soon.

You'll find this is an awesome and fun website with great people.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Get ready to attend an Outback Rally!!!


----------

